# how to remove and fix a cpu?



## subhendu (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll get amd phenom II x4 965BE c3 stepping cpu this week..
current cpu is amd x2 6000+
I don't know 1)how to remove the old cpu and cooler & 2)to fix the new cpu and stock cooler 
experts please help me.If u have pics the please post the link or pics
Thanks


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2010)

Read your motherboard manual, it will explain how to insert your cpu.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 5, 2010)

And make sure you have thermal paste and cleaning fluid for obvious reasons.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 5, 2010)

You have to remove the cooler first. Don't try to remove CPU _with_ cooler attached...

To remove cooler we have to see what type of cooler you got.
Some have a lever which you have to pull up, and then the clips beneath get loose.
Others could have just screws...

Can you say what type of cooler you have or post a picture?

Once you get the cooler loose from teh mobo, a little gentle wiggling will get it loose from the cpu and you can pull it out.

Btw, do first disconnect the power 3-pin of the cooler from the motherboard before pulling the cooler out!

Now you should clearly see the cpu. There'd be a metal lever on the side of the cpu, it's part of the motherboard. Pull that lever up till it's at a 90 degrees with the motherboard pcb.
Now you should easily slip the cpu up gently away from the motherboard.
If it's still stuck hard, don't use force but check whether you did something wrong.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 5, 2010)

Well its pretty simple.

Its all into unclipping, cleaning, snaping in, and putting the heatsink on.


First you Open your case, and make sure you unblug your 4 pin power, and 24pin power connectors, and get as much space as you can, just to be safe.

Then you expect your heatsink, could be queit dusty, but you can clean that during the install. There will be a clip/lever/mechanism, that you will have to pull up ussualy. Pull up on the lever, and the heatsink should become loose.You might have to turn your heatsink 45 degreese side to side to loosen it after both sides of the clipping mechanism is of the bracket on the motherboard. Then it should just pop off with some force or come completely off like a breaze. After that you will see some paste on the processor and your old heatsink. You will see the chip in the socket, and there will be a steel lever to pull up on, Once the lever is realeased to the up position on the socket of the motherboard, you can just pick the processor up right from the socket. After that you can unpack your new processor, but you have to get the Key right. There is 1 edge of the processor that has a key on it, and the socket has the same key. Its really noticable, and theres not way you can put the processor in wrong. Just slide it in, pull the lever down to secure it, grab your thermal past and apply a big drop in the middle, or if you are using the stock heatsink, or the new heatsink that comes with the processor, then the Thermal paste will already be applied. Just put it on then secure both sides of the clip and your done.







Notice the ^^^^ ENDENT On the bottum left corner, its easy stuff trust me.
Basicly its really simple. Just 2 levers, The processor is keyed so you cant put it on wrong, and make sure to put thermalpast on and secure the heatsink even on all sides. Then your good to go .


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 5, 2010)

Important to remember, if you're using the stock AMD cooler with the stock thermal pad on it or Arctic Silver 5, the paste may have cured to the CPU, you will have to wiggle and twist the cooler until it lets go of the chip, otherwise it will rip the 6000+ out of the socket.
Also make sure your cooler can handle the heat output of the 965, as it may be higher than the 6000+


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 5, 2010)

3volvedcombat illustrated it perfectly.

If oriented correctly the cpu will just 'drop' inside without need to use any force whatsoever.
Once it dropped, push the metal lever back down flush with the mobo.

If you want to use thermal paste rather than the stock cooler 'sticker', you just have to apply the size of a grain of rice on the processor. No need to spread it. Place cooler on cpu, and clip/screw/lever the cooler in place, what you need to do depends on whether you got the stock cooler or some aftermarket one.

*Remember to plug the power cord of the cooler into the motherboard before switching on your pc!!*

Edit:

I recently did a little job here and there are photos. I installed a new mobo in my brother's pc and put in a 5000+ BE and cooler.  If you want you might take a look... 

It's amateurish though, in that I did the stuff first then took the photo when it was ready so it might not be that helpful.

I kick myself in the face for not having done the same when I built my E4300 rig, and when I upgraded that to my present E8400


----------



## subhendu (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys,,very fast replies from ur side 
I am using stock cooler for the old one...and planning to use stock cooler which comes with 965BE
& didn't use any thermal paste for the old one


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 5, 2010)

+2 on BP and 3volved advise (1 each)

Also be aware that sometimes the chip will get stuck on the cooler when you pull the cooler out, do not panic as it is quite common especially with the extra sticky thermal pastes.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 5, 2010)

subhendu said:


> Thanks guys,,very fast replies from ur side
> I am using stock cooler for the old one...and planning to use stock cooler which comes with 965BE
> & didn't use any thermal paste for the old one



Thats a bad thing really. Use thermal paste, it allows for perfect contact and air transfer, and prevents overheating. 

I feel c00l when i apply thermal paste ^^.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 5, 2010)

I did some quick googling on the stock heat sink fan (HSF) for the 965BE and read that there'd be a good deal of "resistance" when you swing the retention arm over to the locked position. (Edit: from my experience it'd be like _that bit_ too much but not as much that you fear the motherboard breaking)

What I'd advise is to try it out a couple of times before doing it for good.

Now honestly I don't know how that works if you've got that sticky pad instead of putting thermal paste, because I've never done it like that myself.
What I've always done was just install the HSF before putting on any paste, checking that I did it well, then take it off, put a rice-grain size blob of paste on the cpu and install the heatsink for good.

(Then I cross my fingers but so far it's always worked )


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 5, 2010)

Make sure you do any bios updates you may need to make sure that CPU is supported by the mobo.  Don't want those issues hanging about either.


----------



## subhendu (Jan 5, 2010)

bios updated ...
and waiting for cpu
planning to fix 965BE without any thermal paste by using stock sticky pads...


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 5, 2010)

subhendu said:


> I'll get amd phenom II x4 965BE c3 stepping cpu this week..
> current cpu is amd x2 6000+
> I don't know 1)how to remove the old cpu and cooler & 2)to fix the new cpu and stock cooler
> experts please help me.If u have pics the please post the link or pics
> Thanks



A 965BE wont even work in a board that is not AM3, I don't think. Your board is AM2+ from what I could find out.


----------



## subhendu (Jan 5, 2010)

don't break my heart...It will work ...check asus site


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 5, 2010)

subhendu said:


> bios updated ...
> and waiting for cpu
> planning to fix 965BE without any thermal paste by using stock sticky pads...




THAT WONT WORK!!! You have to use thermal paste! You will kill the CPU! 

What do you mean "stock sticky pads?"



subhendu said:


> don't break my heart...It will work ...check asus site



It will work with a Phenom II 940 AM2+ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471

Reading some notes and it seem the 965 may work in the AM2+ socket


----------



## subhendu (Jan 5, 2010)

^^stock thermal pad
and check asus site not newegg


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 5, 2010)

subhendu said:


> ^^stock thermal pad
> and check asus site not newegg



I did check asus site.

and the only thing I found was: "Support 45nm Phenom™ II CPU"

and please define this thermal pad you speak of, are you talking about a heat sink?


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2010)

How about we do that, here's Asus's Site for the M3A78-EM:

http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=KjpYqzmAd9vsTM2D&templete=2

The 965 is listed under CPU support as of BIOS update 1.03G! Done!


EDIT: Oh and here's a manual, try reading it.  Page 1-12 through 1-15 give you written instructions with PICTURES on what your trying to accomplish.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 5, 2010)

I think what subhendu means by not using thermal paste is that he uses the stock cooler, which has that thermal 'pad' (actually a little semi-solid strip of paste) already on it.  You guys can all relax now.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 5, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> I think what subhendu means by not using thermal paste is that he uses the stock cooler, which has that thermal 'pad' (actually a little semi-solid strip of paste) already on it.  You guys can all relax now.



I hope so other wise thats going to be one very dead 965.


----------



## subhendu (Jan 5, 2010)

yes I am planning to use stock cooler 

@ mlee49...thanks for those pics


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> and please define this thermal pad you speak of, are you talking about a heat sink?



No it's just a kind of double-sided-tapey-stickey thingy which can be used instead of thermal paste. It works okay I heard. I never tried it myself though and I never would if I planned to oc (ie never) But it is OK, (emphasis) for mainstream pc machines, they do them like that nowadays......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2010)

That motherboard hes using will take a AM3 cpu. I had a M3A78-CM motherboard and it was AM3 ready up to 965BE BUT its a DDR2 board


----------



## subhendu (Jan 13, 2010)

today i got 965 BE 
iam not planning to apply thermal paste and planning to use stock cooler as i mentioned above....I am posting pictures here .i have 2 doubts.
1)about the lever mechanism
http://img25.imageshack.us/i/130120106880.jpg/

2)I didn't find any sticker on thermal pad..found a transparent plastic covering on it..u can see a ash colored square---> what is it? --is it stock thermal pad ?
http://img62.imageshack.us/i/13012010687.jpg/


----------



## hat (Jan 13, 2010)

That square is thermal paste applied by the factory. Just remove the old cooler and processor, put the new processor and cooler in.

As for the lever, it's just a little mechanism that locks the cooler in place. You'll have to secure those metal tabs with the holes in them to the retention bracket, then clamp the lever down and the cooler will be secured.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2010)

hat said:


> That square is thermal paste applied by the factory. Just remove the old cooler and processor, put the new processor and cooler in.
> 
> As for the lever, it's just a little mechanism that locks the cooler in place. You'll have to secure those metal tabs with the holes in them to the retention bracket, then clamp the lever down and the cooler will be secured.



+1 for hat! 

yea the just remove the old Heatsink and fan and then the CPU

then in reverse order put in the cpu and take the plastic off the heatsink fan bottom then install onto the retention bracket and make sure it tight and your done!


----------



## subhendu (Jan 13, 2010)

thank u so much guys ... so i am ready ...

nice video link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2gi0GTzfTA


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 13, 2010)

I removed a heatsink from my old motherboard and the retention bracket won't hold the heatsink anymore 
it makes no click when i put it back in


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 13, 2010)

to remove old CPU... grab cooler (undoing clips is optional), and yank as hard as possible straight back.  The bond between the CPU and heastink should be strong enough to rip it out clean even with a closed socket.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 13, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> to remove old CPU... grab cooler (undoing clips is optional), and yank as hard as possible straight back.  The bond between the CPU and heastink should be strong enough to rip it out clean even with a closed socket.



lol, I bet it'd rip off part of the mobo too


----------



## subhendu (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys....Thanks for all your help
this is my new desktop pic after a fresh install of cpu and windows 
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/2442/newbitmapim.jpg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2010)

38 deg on a 965 C3 at idle? isnt that alittle high? mine on the stock heatsink was about 34 deg and with tuniq tower it was 29 deg


----------



## subhendu (Jan 14, 2010)

I am from India..may be due to hot climate ..and I am using a cheap cabby....now temp is 40 deg for cpu
max temp listed in the site is --> Max Temps (C)	62'C


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 14, 2010)

38C is fine, especially on a stock cooler.


----------

